# I have a new friend



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I do!
She pretty darn happy too!
Yes It's Gracie, after a shave down that will keep us both happy, Gracie hates being blown dry and brushed out after a bath. Gracie has environmental allergies that are helped by regular bathing. The knots were making me crazy and Gracie uncomfortable, she's nearly 14 yrs old we both need a break and she deserves to be comfortable.
So here's her new do.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks much more comfortable for Gracie. My Persian cat of many years ago got very cranky about grooming in her older years so her groom was a shave down to a lion cut. Everyone was happier for it, so I understand what this does for you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How cute she looks - and so much better for her.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She looks super cute! Glad the haircut works well for both of you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks cute and comfortable and very, very, happy! She looks really good for 14 years old!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Smart trim, keeping her comfortable is important.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

What a cutie, looks super! I bet she is a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She looks cute. So much easier on a senior that needs those frequent baths, which do help with environment allergies.


----------

